# I drew my betta!



## KLeighS (Jan 11, 2010)

I would have colored it in, but I would ruin it. Even though I made it on photoshop..


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

oh wow thats some nice photoshopping =3


----------



## KLeighS (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks.  
and its not an edited pic...you can use different brushes and stuff...I actually drew it.


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

ahhh mouse or tablet?


----------



## KLeighS (Jan 11, 2010)

Tablet.  mouse would be hard...but still do-able. But it'd take 3 times as long.


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

=3 tablets do amazing work ^^ what brand do you use? i use a bamboo


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

i love this its so cute


----------



## KLeighS (Jan 11, 2010)

It's a Toshiba Laptop.

Thanks Jooleeah


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

okay ^^;;;


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

C-u-t-e


----------



## KLeighS (Jan 11, 2010)

T-h-a-n-k-s


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

very modern looking, i like it a lot! :-D


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

oh, that's cute!


----------

